
Apple expands iPhone repair services to hundreds of new locations across the US - Amorymeltzer
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/07/apple-expands-iphone-repair-services-to-hundreds-of-new-locations-across-the-us/
======
T3OU-736
"Repair" \- you keep using that word. I don't think it means what you think it
means[1]

Apple's logistics for the authorized "repair" is geared towards replacement
(usually large components like motherboard).

1\. [https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/you-keep-using-that-word-i-
do...](https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/you-keep-using-that-word-i-do-not-think-
it-means-what-you-think-it-means)

~~~
surfpel
Repairing boards with quality at this scale is unrealistic and in the end,
every repair is some kind of replacement.

~~~
T3OU-736
Hmm. Not sure that I agree - but we would have to come to a common definition
of "quality".

I do agree that, fundamentally, every repair is a replacement. But, devil in
the details - replace just a crappy capacitor which popped, or the whole
motherboard because easier? There's the rub.

